# M2 NVMe SSD - wirklich schneller im Alltag?



## Phtal (11. April 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei mir einen neuen Computer zusammen zu stellen. Gerne würde ich eher etwas tiefer ins Portemonaie greifen und überlege mir gleich eine Samsung 960EVO einzubauen mit einer Partition fürs Windows10 (was ja mit aktuellen Motherboards problemfrei geht) und einer Partition für die Spiele/Programme (Daten liegen auf einer standard HDD)
Was will ich anstellen: Spiele Spielen (aktuell EPICs Paragon) und mit der Unreal Engine endlich ordentliche compile-Zeiten erreichen 

Bringt mir da eine M2 NVMe SSD tatsächlich Geschwindigkeitsvorteile ggü. einer 850EVO? Also "tatsächliche und merkliche" Unterschiede?


----------



## nexx (11. April 2017)

Exakt das Frage ich mich auch, steht für mein neues System auch zur Debatte. Messbar ist es sicher, bemerkbar... keine Ahnung. Andererseits ist es nunmal ein aktuelles Protokoll für die SSDs, nur weiß ich nicht ob es in Zukunft irgendwie nachteilig ist, eine SSD ohne NVMe zu haben.


----------



## Tolotos66 (11. April 2017)

Nö. Normale und gute SATA-SSDs reichen noch völlig. Übrigens gab es dazu in der letzten PCGH einen Artikel
Natürlich kann man immer ein Szenario entwickeln, in dem man Vorteile aus solch einer Konfiguration zieht. Trifft wohl aber auf die meisten "Normal-User" eher nicht zu.
Gruß T.


----------



## Phtal (11. April 2017)

Danke für deine Antwort - das heißt ... wie mancherorts zu lesen: bei "kleinteiligen" "standard" Aufgaben ist sie i.d.R. nicht schneller? (bei 10% fänds ichs aber schon Interessant  )



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Übrigens gab es dazu in der letzten PCGH einen Artikel


Welche Ausgabe war das denn? Dann hol ich mir die gleich


----------



## nexx (11. April 2017)

In der aktuellen, 05/2017


----------



## Phtal (11. April 2017)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Nö. Normale und gute SATA-SSDs reichen noch völlig


Ok  das ist etwa das was auch der Test besagt. Viele kleine Dateien bearbeiten/laden (so ähnlich wie ein Spiel installieren oder etwas kompilieren) bringt keinerlei Vorteile. Lediglich wer große Datenblöcke verschiebt der merkt ca. 40% Geschwindigkeitsvorteil (Schnellste SATA vs PCIe)

Fazit: brauch ich nicht 

Danke!


----------



## fotoman (11. April 2017)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Nö. Normale und gute SATA-SSDs reichen noch völlig.


Ausreichen und "im Alltag schneller" sind zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Dinge. Die SATA-SSDs reichen mir zu Hause auch. Aber vor allem, weil ich zu geizig bin, diese durch NVM SSDs zu ersetzen. Die PCI NVM in meinem Arbeitsrechner (keine Ahnung was HP da verbaut hat, dürfe so ein Z TurboDrive sein, leider nur mit 512 GB) ist aber um Größenordnungen schneller, wenn es darum geht, große Dateien zu handhaben. Z.B. Arbeiten mit VMs inkl. Snapshots, Datenbank-Backups und was einem da noch alles so einfällt und bei mir auch privat regelmäßig vorkommt.

Und selbst bei dfer Bearbeitung vieler kleineren Dateien (Compilieren von größeren Projekten) ist der Rechner spürbar schneller wie mit einer SATA SSD.



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man immer ein Szenario entwickeln, in dem man Vorteile aus solch einer Konfiguration zieht. Trifft wohl aber auf die meisten "Normal-User" eher nicht zu.


Wass ist schon ein "Normaluser"? Sind das nur Spieler, die täglcih mind. ein 70 GB Spiel installieren (es gab hier schon einige, die Angst um die Schreibleistung aktuellerer SSDs hatten).



Phtal schrieb:


> (bei 10% fänds ichs aber schon Interessant  )


Wie willst Du sowas abseits von künstlichen Benchmarks bestimmen? 10% liegen bei Nutzung von realen Appliaktionen und Arbeitsabläufen noch unterhalb der Toleranzgrenze.


----------



## Tolotos66 (11. April 2017)

Keiner bestreitet, das NVMs schneller sind, aber Du gibst ja die Antwort schon selbst. Eben Kosten/Nutzen. Für den Aufpreis lohnen sich die vllt 15-30 Sek. Zeitersparnis nicht, allerdings für meinen Geldbeutel dann doch 
Gruß T.


----------



## Phtal (11. April 2017)

fotoman schrieb:


> Und selbst bei dfer Bearbeitung vieler kleineren Dateien (Compilieren von größeren Projekten) ist der Rechner spürbar schneller wie mit einer SATA SSD.



Danke für deinen Kommentar. Der Test der PCGH sagt allerdings das Gegenteil. Batch-Bearbeitung von 2500 Bildern soll nach PCGH 5/2017 ziemlich exakt gleich schnell sein. Das widerspricht deiner Aussage.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2017)

Bei kleinen Dateien, die in großen Mengen anstehen, knickt alles weg, was Daten speichert.
Da ist eine SSD genauso langsam wie eine Diskette.


----------



## iGameKudan (11. April 2017)

Wenn man nicht gerade mit extrem großen Daten zwischen zwei entsprechend schnellen Laufwerken hantiert, ist der Unterschied fast nicht zu spüren.

Die Vergleichbarkeit ist zwar so eine Sache - aber in meinem alten System mit nem 3930K, 16GB RAM und dies auf einem Anus P9X79 hatte ich eine Samsung SM951-NVMe 256GB als Bootlaufwerk... Und naja, ich habe mir heute eine Toshiba A100 120GB in den PC (siehe Signatur) gesteckt (das Billigste vom Billigsten - aber immernoch meilenweit schneller wie ne HDD), die arbeitet gefühlt genauso schnell.


----------



## Phtal (11. April 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> ... auf einem Anus P9X79  ...


hahaha  Typo @ its best


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2017)

Ja, so ein Anus hatte ich auch mal. War echt mies.


----------



## HisN (11. April 2017)

Schau doch einfach mal nach beim Zocken, was Dein Game an Bandbreite braucht.
Schöpfst Du die 600MB/sec Deiner aktuellen SSD aus?
Ja .. eine SSD mit mehr Bandbreite bringt Punkte.
Nein (wahrscheinlicher) eine SSD mit mehr Bandbreite bringt keine Punkte.


Verfahrens-Hinweis:

Tom Clancy's The Division Level-Load and Streaming on M.2 NVME - YouTube
Mass Effect Andromeda Level-Load and Streaming on NVMe M.2 - YouTube
Rise of the Tomb Raider Level-Load and Streaming - YouTube


Bei Windows ist es ähnlich. 
Du schaffst mehr Bandbreite an: Windows braucht keine Bandbreite. Ergo: Umsonst
Du schaffst mehr IOPS an: Solange Du nicht 1000 Sachen gleichzeitig machst. In der Regel umsonst.

Schau Dir SSD-Benchmarks an. Meistens unterscheiden sich die schnellste und die langsamste SSD nur um ein oder zwei Sekunden. 
Merkst Du ein oder zwei Sekunden bei einem Windows-Start der 30 Sekunden dauert? Ich nicht (jedenfalls ohne Stoppuhr).

Fazit: Du willst 2 Kabel weniger im Rechner haben: m.2 kaufen marsch marsch.


----------



## nexx (12. April 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Fazit: Du willst 2 Kabel weniger im Rechner haben: m.2 kaufen marsch marsch.



Das ist denke ich der absolute Hauptgrund. Solange man keine Gurke erwischt oder ein Montagsmodell hat was nach kurzer Zeit abraucht, sollte man mit den meisten M.2-SSDs zufrieden sein.
Ich werde von SATA2-HDDs dann auf die M.2-SSD umsteigen, das alleine wird schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied.


----------

